# best setup possible?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i am after buying the ascend acoustics sierra 2s for the 3 main fronts with ribbon upgrade i would like to know what would be the best rears to use with the sieerras2s in your opinions? i want them to be perfect partner also i want the perfect amp want to do 11.2 with latest future specs i am deciding between marantz 7010 or denonx6200w would they be a great match for the speakers or can anybody recommend better amp want very best sound quality for what the speakers can do also i want to add either emotive xpa3 or marantz pm6005 for additional pre outs so i can run the fronts and centre from the amp what would be better or again what do people recommend? also what speaker cable do people recommend i want it to enhance the capabilities of what the speakers can do i want 100% performance from them also would 2 hsu vtf 3 mk5 or rythmik fv15hp be the better performer for this setup or any other sub? also what rca subwoofer cable would you use with this setup? also i want 4 dolby atmos height speakers that you mount high up next to the ceiling what do people recommend for this setup? would the htm 200se be good height speakers or svs primes even also need additional back surrounds would the htm 200se be best or any other for this duty i want 60% movies 30% music 10% games the size of my room is 16ft wide by 8feet depth 12 feet heigh i like pop techno rock rnb classical heavy metal jazz hip hop i have 8500 to 10,000$ max to spend or could anybody recommend another complete setup that would blow this setup out of the water for the same price thanks


:nerd2:0>:smile::grin2:


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Sentences and paragraphs would be nice.

You can get Ascend in the UK?


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi it says on main ascend acoustics website under policies that they can ship worldwide you have to send them a email


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

There's a lot of food on that plate! First thing I would suggest is getting out and demoing as many speakers as you can. Do you have any shops that carry different speaker lines? If so I would start there and get a taste for what sounds good to you. The next thing I would suggest is not place any emphasis whatsoever on cables, cords, or wires. Just make sure you get good quality and affordable. As far as receivers I think both of the ones you're considering would be great choices. You might also take a look at the Yamaha Aventage line. I recently upgraded my AVR as well but have yet to install my Atmos speakers so I'm not fully utilizing it just yet. I think you're heading in the right direction with the subs you've listed. That's all I have for now as work is calling.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, the "perfect partners" for your Sierra 2's are of course more Sierra 2 speakers for the rear.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

All good advice! If you want to save a little coin, I would suggest shooting Jon @ https://www.chanemusiccinema.com/ an email. He is almost ready to release his latest version of his very popular A5rx series. These are what I use and am very pleased with the quality & sound. Those speakers are amazing for the price. While you have his attention, ask him about "Atmos Speakers."


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

nova said:


> Well, the "perfect partners" for your Sierra 2's are of course more Sierra 2 speakers for the rear.


Agree, go with the same ones all around.
As far as a sub SVS or HSU are good choices


----------



## TKNice (Jun 3, 2009)

I have three sierra 2's up front and if money were no consideration, I'd be getting the new Sierra sats that are coming out shortly. We don't have a price on them yet, but because of the RAAL tweeter, woofer and cabinet R&D costs, they may be very expensive--possibly even as much as the Sierra 2. I hoping it's closer to 1k a pair since I need side and rear surrounds.

Here's the prototype: (scroll down)
http://forum.ascendacoustics.com/showthread.php?6102-New-for-2016-Introducing-the-Sierra-Satellite-or-%93Sierra-Sat%94-for-short!/page17


----------

